# James River 2/25



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

Heard of stripers being caught in the rivers so thought i would find out if they were up as far as the I-95 bridge...put in around 5:30 pm at Ancarrow's (sp?) in Richmond and took a left and paddled up to the rapids...the weather was nice, water was crystal clear, and the current was minimal...threw a storm and mirrolure for about 3 hours from the rapids down to the 95 bridge...no bites, no surface action either...did see Dirty hands on a boat soaking some bait with the same nada results...guess they haven't moved up here yet...


----------



## usa4cheer (May 5, 2006)

*james river*

its a little early still. they should start in next couple of weeks. usually around the shad run. let me know if you go again and are looking for someone to go along, that's one of my favorite fishing spots. can't wait for the shad run, it will be my first time with the kayak out there. Ill be the one in the yellow tarpon. kaki hat. starting mid march.
tim


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Ive read on another forum that they are at the lower end of the James.
Hampton area. catching at night.


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*4cheer*

I got in on the shad run last year and it was a blast...need to get an in-line sinker (1/2 oz) and small gold spoons...they seemed to do the trick...best part was that I froze my catch and had some killer flounder/bluefish bait for the next couple of months...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Yepper, nothing for us, cept a little:beer:. Water looked real good though and there was a million gulls that looked to be hitting bait, but I think they were just phsycking us out.
Seems to me the shad always appear when the river's muddy and high. Then the games begin.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Say hi to the folks on the cement wall! I try to go to the very end near the tiny rock island with one tree on it...

See ya in 30 days!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Get's real crowded on that spot some times. Gotta' stand in line to get a spot:fishing::fishing:


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Just be real careful about positive shad identification hickory and american shad can look an awful lot alike


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah im there damn near everynight once they come in on that wall. should be our last year to fish it with Rocketts Landing developing it later


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Charlotte and I were escorted by the police fom the little boat landings below Rockets Landing when they first started construction. The secrurity guard would not identify himself and there were no No Tresspassing signs, so we fished until the officers arrived. Turns out the OIC had fished fished those spots for many years and was just as sad to see 'em go as us.
Don't think they can do that to the other side Neil. It's a Park System and it's got the boat landing and historical stuff going on.
The funniest thing is that the people that buy property at Rockette's Landing will be looking directly at the water treatment plant and smelling it's smell. And possibly looking at someone fishing there


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Charlotte and I were escorted by the police fom the little boat landings below Rockets Landing when they first started construction. The secrurity guard would not identify himself and there were no No Tresspassing signs, so we fished until the officers arrived. Turns out the OIC had fished fished those spots for many years and was just as sad to see 'em go as us.
> Don't think they can do that to the other side Neil. It's a Park System and it's got the boat landing and historical stuff going on.
> The funniest thing is that the people that buy property at Rockette's Landing will be looking directly at the water treatment plant and smelling it's smell. And possibly looking at someone fishing there


dood your telling me? im the realtor! 

well the little wood piers down there are always off limits, they've had some real questionable things happen down there. Yeah the area by annabel lee is awesome cause you can keep an eye on your vehicle. Over the years I've gotten to know everyone down there. Get down there after work, catch shad/herring, and once it gets dark drink some beer and throw out half a fish to see whats eatin. Annacrows closes at dark which sucks...


----------



## usa4cheer (May 5, 2006)

*this topic is costing me money*

all this talk about the shad run and the stripers at the fall line has me buying gear already. and keeping a few shad frozen for later is a great idea. I just priced a wilderness ripper for my son so he can get off the crowded shore too. gold spoon stock pile just grew by a dozen. man come on spring!


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

NTKG said:


> dood your telling me? im the realtor!
> Get down there after work, catch shad/herring, and once it gets dark drink some beer and throw out half a fish to see whats eatin


aint no fish round dem parts...


----------

